# Pambihira and walang dyo / dio



## Aleja_khate

Hi, 
My friend asked me how to say pambira and walang dyo / dio in English but I really dont know.
It's so funny on my part because most of the time Isay it. For ex. Pambihira ako na naman nakita mo.
Walang dyo/dio, pasaway ka talaga.


----------



## 082486

tsk tsk tsk....hehehe...

I believe those are just expressions.
You can say Gosh, OMG, but I don't know the specific term for pambihira.
ex: Gosh/OMG ako na naman nakita mo.

For walang dyo/dio, I didn't know that expression exist.
I have not used that in my whole life....hehehe....


----------



## Aleja_khate

Thanks . . . . I think your correct . . . Its just an expression . . . Cha - lat . . .


----------



## niernier

In Pinoy slang, walang dyo means *flat chested* (literally "no chest"). Dyo comes from the word dyoga, also a slang word for the female chest.

Some Filipinos would say this merely as an expression with no offense intended.


----------



## 082486

niernier said:


> In Pinoy slang, walang dyo means *flat chested* (literally "no chest"). Dyo comes from the word dyoga, also a slang word for the female chest.
> 
> Some Filipinos would say this merely as an expression with no offense intended.


 

Wow, thank you for this information...
It's my first time to encounter "*walang dyo*" in my entire life,
though I'm a Filipino... hehe


----------



## mataripis

an expression of astonishment. pambihira!/walang dyo is an slang form of pambihira naman. literally, pambihira means unusual.  so when you hear pambihira, means it is unusual for me when you act/say/think like that.


----------

